# Posting an ad



## Loveourlab (Aug 10, 2022)

How long does it usually take to get an approved?  I submitted an ad to rent my timeshare on Tuesday and it still shows pending?  This is my first ad so maybe I didn’t do something?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2022)

@TUGBrian


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2022)

ads are always reviewed within 24 hours, and usually much faster.

note that if you go back in to edit an ad, even if no changes are made...it will put the ad back in the pending approval queue.


----------

